# Problem mit Rolloverbild und Tabellenende an Browserzeile fixieren!



## stit (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

habe zwei Probleme bei meiner Website.

1.
In meinem Navigationsmenü habe ich Rolloverbilder und ein Dropdownmenü.
Jedoch jedesmal wenn ich vom Button auf das Menü fahre wechselt sich der Button wieder zurück auf das Ursprungsbild. Ich hätte aber gerne, dass sich das Rolloverbild erst bei Verlassen des Dropdownmenüs ändert.
Funktionieren muss es da ich es schon bei diversen anderen Websiten auch gesehen habe.

2.
Ich hette gerne dass das Ende meiner Website, ist eine Tabelle, immer auf die Bildschirmgröße anpasst und zwar, dass das Ende immer einen schönen Abschluss mit dem Endes Browserfensters macht. Wenn ihr als Beispiel auf die Seite Liga -> Tabelle wechselt geht die Website nicht bis ganz nach unten, da zu wenig Inhalt drinnen ist. Habe mir bis jetzt mit Zeilenschaltungen geholfen, aber das sieht einfasch Sch... aus.
Im Internet habe ich nichts Brauchbares gefunden, bis auf das, dasses mir mein ganzes Design verschoben hat.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Anbei der Link zur Website: http://www.sillianbulls.at

danke

lg
Thomas


----------



## threadi (15. November 2011)

Dein Menü ist gar kein Menü. Es ist eine Tabelle. Das erklärt auch gleichzeitig deine Schwierigkeiten es zu stylen. Menüs baut man mit <ul>-Listen auf, bei HTML5 mit <nav>. Du musst das Menü darauf umbauen, dann kannst Du es auch per CSS so stylen wie Du wünschst - inkl. der Hervorhebung von Menüpunkten, was Du momentan scheinbar über eine JavaScript-Krüche erreichst.

Dein zweites Problem ließe sich dadurch lösen, dass Du dieses grafische "Ende" als Hintergrundgrafik eines umgebenden Elements definierst (im body sollte schon der normale Hintergrund sein, also musst Du direkt innerhalb von body ein Hilfselement dafür schaffen). 

Das jetzige Gerüst zu dem Umzubauen was Du willst, wird eher schwer möglich sein. Du verwendest nicht nur für das Menü eine Tabelle sondern für alles - was falsch ist. Webseiten baut man ohne Tabellen auf. Wenn Du all deine Probleme lösen willst, solltest Du sauberes HTML schreiben, inkl. Doctype der auch noch fehlt.


----------



## stit (15. November 2011)

@threadi

Wie meinst du das, dass ich das gafische "Ende" als Hintergrundgrafik eines umgebenden Elementes definieren sollte. 
Das strichlierte Bild ganz unten ist im Moment als Hintergrundgrafik in der Tabelle hinterlegt.
Ich habe bereits im www eine Schreibweise gefunden, welche die Tabellen ans untere Ende anpasst, jedoch hat dieser Befehl für alle Tabellen gegolten und somit zieht es alles nach unten. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Befehl, welcher nur für die letzte Tabelle gilt.
Das ich alles mit Tabellen erstellt habe weiß ich. Ich habe alles im Photoshop gezeichnet, gesliced und im Dreamweaver bearbeitet. Ich weiß allerdings keine andere Möglichkeit als die ganze Website in Tabellen zu packen, da mir ansonsten doch niemals das Design zusammenhält.


----------



## threadi (15. November 2011)

Tabellen sind weder für Designs noch für den Grundaufbau von Webseiten gedacht. Die Möglichkeit des Slicens kann man verwenden um gegenüber jemand anderem eine Vorschau zu erstellen - produktiv würde ich das was dabei raus kommt jedoch nie einsetzen. Webseiten sollte man so aufbauen wofür HTML auch gedacht ist.

Dazu gehört z.B. auch das was ich oben ansprach. Beispiel:

HTML:

```
<body>
<div id="wrapper">
 <div id="content">Content</div>
</div>
</body>
```

CSS:

```
body {
 background-image: url(hintergrundwebseite.png);
 background-repeat: no-repeat;
}
#wrapper {
 background-image: url(hintergrundunten.png);
 background-position: bottom left;
 background-repeat: repeat-x;
}
#content {
 margin: 0 auto;
 width: 990px;
}
```

Das würde in etwa den Rahmen deiner Webseite repräsentieren und deine Probleme aus deinem ersten Posting lösen. Wenn Du bisher mit HTML und CSS wenig/nichts gemacht hast, schau dir Tutorials dazu an - dadurch ergeben sich weit mehr Möglichkeiten als Photoshop in generierten HTML-Code ermöglichen kann.


----------



## stit (16. November 2011)

aha ok.
Besteht trotzdem noch Hoffnung für die Website, die Probleme auch in der derzeiten Form beheben zu können?


----------

